# I think Trump is going to lose



## Quasar44 (Aug 13, 2020)

I am a big supporter of T
When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
 I think T has no chance 

October 1917..here we come
It’s check mate 
The Dems are far smarter than the RNC dummies


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2020)

I hope you are wrong. But I have an awful feeling............

But then I brighten up again because we will not go quietly.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 14, 2020)

There will be massive voter fraud on election night.  Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere.  Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> There will be massive voter fraud on election night.  Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere.  Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.


and ballots from conservative areas will disappear 
They election is rigged


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ms Goldman will vote 200 times along with Ms. Garcia-Sanchez


----------



## the other mike (Aug 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> ....  Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.


Deja vu.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


If you were a big supporter, you wouldn't have started this stupid thread.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 14, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I hope you are wrong. But I have an awful feeling............
> 
> But then I brighten up again because we will not go quietly.


President Trump will win reelection i'm extremely confident about that


----------



## BigDave (Aug 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


He's another Never Trumper piece of shit


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

I am not !!
Silicon pirates will be in on fix 
USA deserves Biden 
This nation has become unbearable 

Maybe the leftist Nazis can get many of these guns off the street


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

I only agree with left on guns 
They need to be “ reign in “


----------



## the other mike (Aug 14, 2020)

BigDave said:


> He's another Never Trumper piece of shit


A little Soros in him maybe.





						Greetings from Vegas !!!
					

I have tried out several forums but none fitted ! I hope this is the one  I am in Las Vegas I am a huge Trump supporter (I don’t care for the Gop )  Greetings  I am ethnically 100 percent Jewish even though I am a conservative



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


The Dems are far smarter than the RNC dummies?  Clearly, you are not now, nor never were a supporter of Trump.


----------



## Orangecat (Aug 14, 2020)

I will prosper regardless of who wins. That being said, I truly believe the electorate will not elect a two time loser senile career politician whose party condones the lawlessness and violence we've seen lately. Even if the media is in full propaganda mode.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...



RNC has done T zero favors


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife 
You can kill bears and cubs as they hibernate.
 Trump has zero love for any wildlife


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

T has had much  great success, but has many blunders and the environment is the worst


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I think Trump is going to lose



No shit


----------



## the other mike (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> You can kill bears and cubs as they hibernate.
> Trump has zero love for any wildlife


Big oil made that call. 
They want unhindered access to wherever the Arctic oil is, which means bear and wolf territory. Very sad.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> You can kill bears and cubs as they hibernate.
> Trump has zero love for any wildlife


Last I checked, he just announced funding for our National Parks, National Forests and Wildlife Refuges, to the tune of $600,000,000.  Perhaps you need to stop listening to MSNBC and CNN.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


Agreed, T should have no chance of winning but not for any of those reasons you listed. The responsibility for his up coming loss is on his shoulders. But we all know he never owns up to anything so he will point blame at everything he can and a handful of idiots with back up the nonesense he spews, but at least his reign will be over and we can get back to some normalcy


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Trump is going to lose
> ...


I want T to win but America has turned to far left


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm a supporter too. Do any of you doubt me too, when I say I worry about it? He's worried about it. So am I. Never underestimate the enemy.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


With the new team : the entire nation will be the NY/California cartel
You as a white guy will be discriminated and made extinct


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


I disagree, there isn't anything that Trump has done that hasn't been in the best interest of Americans and no one is more jaded than I am about this banana republic.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

White history will be erased along with whites when the DNC has full power


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Trump has done all he can and ALONE


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> White history will be erased along with whites when the DNC has full power


You need some reiki. Or a soothing song to listen to.  A nice glass of wine. Maybe a xanax.
What will be, will be. I worry too, but I ain't gonna make myself sick over it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Trump has done all he can and ALONE


He is far from alone.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > White history will be erased along with whites when the DNC has full power
> ...


I am on a cocktail of drugs from a low life doctor 
It does work 
Vegas is a “Sewer system “ and work is very unpleasant


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I disagree and think that is an absolute silly statement... I wouldn’t go around telling people that in the real world... people Will think you’re a loony


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I truely don’t think he even thinks about the best interest of Americans. I think he only considers himself and what keeps him appearing as a winner. Granted for his supporters I’m sure they love how he champions things they agree with and don’t mind the dirty tactics. I get it. But I’m big on a persons character, that always comes first in my book. I do care about how a person wins, not just in winning. And Trump stands for all I try not to be as a human. Sad to say but for me in this case personality trumps policy


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 14, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Trump is going to lose
> ...


It looks that way. . . .  but. . . 

Just recently he reversed himself, which he rarely does.

Remember, he is on record against mass mail in ballots, and, we have seen the chaos they can cause, but now, recently, he switched positions?









						In apparent reversal, Trump encourages Floridians to vote by mail | CNN Politics
					

After repeatedly seeking to discredit mail-in voting, President Donald Trump on Tuesday claimed Florida's election system is "safe and secure" and encourages Floridians to vote by mail.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Trump Now Says Mail-In Voting Is ‘Safe And Secure’ – But Only In Florida
					

The president has long argued that mail-in voting is innately fraudulent despite himself voting absentee in Florida.




					www.forbes.com
				




Usually when he takes a position, that's it.  So this is odd.

I predict we won't know immediately.  I sense a possibility for real chaos after election day. . . . 

Nothing intentional by either side, just. . . a disaster in the making.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It depends on what one believes is in the best of the country and thus far Trump has delivered by far over my expectations. I still don't trust any of them until they come out and admit that what we believe is a legitimate governmental body is actually a "for profit corporate entity looking to profit by providing the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter via the Act of 1871. I am still waiting for Trump to audit and dissolve the central bank that is foreign owned. I notice that Jesuit Joe the perv hasn't spoken a peep about this parasitic entity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Last I checked, he just announced funding for our National Parks, National Forests and Wildlife Refuges, to the tune of $600,000,000. Perhaps you need to stop listening to MSNBC and CNN.



Uh, that's less than the cost of one bomber.  That's kind of paltry.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Agreed, America is very similar to a corporate entity... difference being that the government is the game master in a sense. They make the laws that dictate the rules, they create and control the currency, and they use a system of elected representatives to lead.  Just like corporations the government is riddled in corruption so it important to hold them accountable as much as possible and work to elect better leaders and improve the system as we move forward.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> You can kill bears and cubs as they hibernate.
> Trump has zero love for any wildlife



Bears smell really bad and they kill people over baloney sandwiches. Kill them all; the world is better off without them.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> ...


You’re the problem and why T will lose


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> You’re the problem and why T will lose



Hey, thanks! I never realized I was that important! Wait til my wife hears the news!  I may get a sheet all to myself for once!


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> ...


I know many people who smell bad and have killed millions over imaginary friends. Should we kill all of them as well? I swear you people don’t have a lick of sense


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the problem and why T will lose
> ...


Apparently not that bright either. Here I will explain. It’s not that you alone are that important but the mindset you express when applied to a multitude of people creates the problems that Quasar is speaking to. It’s absurd that I even needed to explain that.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> ...


Bears are magnificent animals 
Far better than most humans


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


Careful what you wish for!  Trump has RUSSIA!!!  And, he has the POSTAL SERVICE under his thumb.  What more does he need?


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



Don't swear, it just makes you look cheap.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



So have a few over for dinner. Let the kids play with them.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


What T did to allow psychopaths to kill them for fun is utterly disgusting


----------



## yidnar (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I only agree with left on guns
> They need to be “ reign in “


take the guns then take our liberty .....yeah youre a leftist ...


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 14, 2020)

After predicting a Trump win in '16, I have no doubt about him winning again in '20.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 14, 2020)

Democrats don't have a chance of winning with the BS they're promoting.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I only agree with left on guns
> ...


Reigning in is not taking. You can still have a gun


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> After predicting a Trump win in '16, I have no doubt about him winning again in '20.


I predicted he would win in 2016 as well. I predict he won’t in 2020


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Democrats don't have a chance of winning with the BS they're promoting.


Dems have a great chance of winning. Trump has been an utter disaster! And his behavior couldn’t be more humiliating


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Aug 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> There will be massive voter fraud on election night. Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere



Or.... TrumpO and his supporters are idiots and the majority of Americans don’t want idiots running the country anymore. And they actually vote them out.

Its so easy to spot TrumpO’s idiots these days when they publicly admit they know their TRUMPo will lose when they foretell that his perfect upcoming win will be eradicated only because massive loads of fraudulent mail-in Biden/Harris ballots will appear from nowhere and there will be absolutely nothing American conservatives can do about it. Except cry how life is so unfair to White people these days.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


No, I think I’ll be just fine


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> There will be massive voter fraud on election night.  Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere.  Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.


Haha, that’s quite the proclamation... you sound very afraid


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> You as a white guy will be discriminated and made extinct



What? you pure white skinned peoples of European origin can no longer selectively breed if The Great white TrumpO fails to win a second term?


----------



## McRib (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > There will be massive voter fraud on election night.  Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere.  Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.
> ...



You're an idiot, there is no proof of there every being "rigged" voting with mail in ballots, it has been around for decades, yet you believe the moron in the White House because, well, you're a moron too.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Aug 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> ...


Isn't that actually a cut in what they usually get..Trump's Proposed Budget Would Devastate National Parks


----------



## Ben Thomson (Aug 14, 2020)

odanny said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Amazing isn't it. The only thing I can think of is that 80% of these posts claiming mail-in voting is rigged is coming from Russian bots


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> You can kill bears and cubs as they hibernate.
> Trump has zero love for any wildlife


That I’m afraid is true but he would have that going for him by the electorate.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 14, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


Lots of psycho Leftist thought that cray-cray bullshit in 2016 ....

How'd it work out for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2020)

The thing that has me thinking the op just might be correct is I saw a story not too long ago about some college professor who every sense 1984 has correctly predicted each president since 1984 so that kinda has me wondering.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Same here,I don’t trust Trump or any of them either unless it’s Ron Paul and he won’t ever be running again.thats the reason I don’t trust trump because the fed and the CIA are why the world is in the mess it is and he said he would get rid of them yet has not lifted a hand to do so only telling people what they want to hear on that,but your right,the alternative in Biden who went along with everything traiter Obama committed against the people is even worse same as hitlery would have been much worse so me had you are left with the only choice of rooting for him since the alternative is much worse same again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > There will be massive voter fraud on election night. Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere
> ...


Got news for you then,if you don’t want idiots to be in office,then you won’t get your wish if biden gets in,he would be even worse than trump.lol so that’s being a major hypocrite if you are indeed cheering on biden.lol comedy gold.


----------



## McRib (Aug 14, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



I really think Russian bots are much smarter than Trump supporters.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Aug 14, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Got news for you then,



Obama/Biden took a Republican’s 10% unemployment when taking office and cranked it down to 4% with seven years of positive economic growth. TrumpO/Pence  took a Democrat’s 4% Unemployment and cranked it up to over 10% in 3.5 years.

And you say Biden is the idiot ....


how stupid can you get.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 15, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...



Strange election cycle this time around, seems like both sides are trying to lose. I can't get worked up about it; any country that lacks the will to protect kids from nasty mentally ill sexual deviants should collapse, and quickly. It will be fun watching all the insane Burb Brat 'radicals' get murdered by those hood rats they worship, and the stunned zombie looks on the faces of black people when they realize Democrats lied to them about all the free stuff they're supposed to get, and watch all those criminal illegal aliens swarm in and take over their Hoodz.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The thing that has me thinking the op just might be correct is I saw a story not too long ago about some college professor who every sense 1984 has correctly predicted each president since 1984 so that kinda has me wondering.


Every single poll has his down 4-5 points in every key state


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Got news for you then,
> ...


The black demon had zero economic growth in 8 yrs . All he did was flood USA with tens of millions of more peasants and debt


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump has done a remarkable job but most Americans are ignorant losers and will vote Harris


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > There will be massive voter fraud on election night. Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere
> ...


Americans are the biggest dolts in the World and you’re the “Useful moron “ to vote Harris


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Harris a ( far left femi-Nazi ) will be in charge and white history and culture will disappear


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 15, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The thing that has me thinking the op just might be correct is I saw a story not too long ago about some college professor who every sense 1984 has correctly predicted each president since 1984 so that kinda has me wondering.


forgot to mention in this post that he says he thinks biden will win,he has been right  every sense 1984 so that has me worried sense as i said,i am only a trump supporter because the ALTERNATIVE is much worse in Biden.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Got news for you then,
> ...


comedy gold.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


you so much took him to school.lol


----------



## Ropey (Aug 15, 2020)

This thread should be titled:  "The Thread of Lowered Expectations" or "Fear of the Dark".




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Aug 15, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> The black demon had zero economic growth in 8 yrs .





LA RAM FAN said:


> you so much took him to school.lol



Liars, both of you.







I can’t wait to see TrumpO’s 2020 GDP putrid economic growth to finish out his putrid time in office.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 15, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I only agree with left on guns
> They need to be “ reign in “


Here's my question for you, Quasar...if you agree with the left on guns and taking them out of the hands of American citizens...how are we to defend our homes, businesses and loved ones when the left defunds the Police?


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > The black demon had zero economic growth in 8 yrs .
> ...


You're rooting for that...aren't you?  Even though it will probably mean the bankruptcy of tens of thousands of Americans?
I'm hoping we can get businesses open and going again but hey...I actually care about people...not agendas!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> You're rooting for that...aren't you? Even though it will probably mean the bankruptcy of tens of thousands of Americans?



I’m not rooting for an outcome that’s already baked in. The Trump RECESSION with 10.2 percent Americans unemployed is a done
Deal.

I’m rooting for the numbers to be published so all can see what a shitty president Your TrumpO truly has been.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 16, 2020)

theHawk said:


> There will be massive voter fraud on election night. Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere. Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.


Seriously. None of you Humpers have yet to tell us how all these illegal ballots get to the box. Maybe it’s from the wizard.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > There will be massive voter fraud on election night. Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere. Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.
> ...



seems to me that the donkey IS fighting for its life----
perverted and debased as it has become.   I am concerned-----He with his back against the wall---
discards all stops in his struggle   (think cornered 
rat)


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 16, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



After the latest, "Here hold my beer moment" being so close to the election it's pretty clear that Rump is very, very desperate.  Come sometime in November, instead of "Here, hold my beer" it's going to be "Here, hold my Beer Truck" I hope the nation can withstand Rump in a 2 month temper tantrum.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



true-----the DESPERATION IS THICK-----the 
issues, like a bad marriage,  have an unfortunate 
child-----BLM.     BLM   ---imho---is the child of 
desperate pandering for votes


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I only agree with left on guns
> ...


You will have shotguns and revolvers
Plenty of fire power


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

Pistols need to be illegal


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

Obama was the biggest fraud and con artist that ever lived 

He used the IRS, FBI and CIA to attack his enemies
 He flooded America with tens of millions of peasants. 
 Etc


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I have a shot gun and several automatics.  If liberals continue to neuter the Police in this country I'll add to that arsenal!  Why?  Because the average citizen will no longer be able to count on the Police responding to their calls for help.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Pistols need to be illegal


You do know that a revolver IS a pistol?  Right?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


Lol, you're correct for all the wrong reasons.

It's kinda funny.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Pistols need to be illegal
> ...


A revolver is more civilized as it only has 6 shots


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Just seeing a shotgun will freeze most


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I hate to break this to you, Quasar but guns are not designed to be "civilized".  They are designed to kill.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


All my personal data shows a 2016 rerun
You're falling for the 2016 fake news hillary in a landslide.
Biden couldn't have pick a worse VP for him and a great one for President Trump
black America will vote for Trump or stay at home because of Biden's history and his VP pick.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


 You forgot one big thing 
Trump is the incumbent now 
It’s different


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I only agree with left on guns
> They need to be “ reign in “


reigned in how?


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


Trump will win and win BIGLEY!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I know another person from another discussion board who claimed to be a trump supporter but was antigun who used the Q as an avatar


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


interesting are whites being discriminated against in leftists controlled riot cities?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Gop has obliterated the  entire American wildlife
> ...


Why would anyone think foolish thoughts such as this?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


Russia is dead maybe you need to get back to your handlers 








						Postal union endorses Biden candidacy as 'survival' of USPS at stake
					

The 300,000-member National Association of Letter Carriers said on Friday that the union's executive council had endorsed Democrat Joe Biden for president, warning "the very survival" of the U.S. Postal Service is at stake.  The union criticized Republican President Donald Trump and his...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Not me. !!
I only brought up a common sense compromise 
I don’t have to agree on every issue


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


There is nothing common sense about any compromise when it comes to firearms 
You're a leftists


----------



## gipper (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


You needn’t worry my poor son. Biden is more conservative than T. So you win either way. Be happy.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I am an independent!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

gipper said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


Well, explain why Biden is surrounding himself with the farleft?
Gun Confiscation Czar.
New Green deal Czar?


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

gipper said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


Harris is a Mao in a dress and will be the real president if the vermin win


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


your position on firearms tells me you don't know what an Independent is
It's whether refreshing with your racist views that you aren't a Republican.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 16, 2020)

Why oh why is this thread still upstairs?!


----------



## gipper (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...





Quasar44 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


You guys are consuming way too much right wing media propaganda. Both Joe and Kamala are probably more conservative than you both combined.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2020)

gipper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


how can right-wing media get all this misinformation out when leftists controlled mainstream media controls 90% of the media venue?
What makes Harris conservative or Biden for that matter?
Then again Hillary Clinton was a proud Goldwater girl


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I have never been a republican  in my entire life
They’re just Democrat lites
 Racist lol wtf    ?????
I am voting T


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

gipper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Biden does not even know if he is alive ?  He Is not 
Harris is an evil ,leftist whore and feminazi in the Khmer Rouge mold


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 16, 2020)

She is a self aggrandizing, megalomaniac and demagogue in the worst  sense


----------



## gipper (Aug 16, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You’re crazy.


----------



## gipper (Aug 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You do know there is a right wing media. Right?  It’s where you get your news. 

Name one thing Joe or Kamala have done that can be considered hard left or communist?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



And if Rump loses, the rest of us may have to add to our arsenals to protect us from the Party of the Rumpers.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 16, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



Yeah right...because so many right wingers took to the streets to loot and burn when Barry was elected!  Oh wait...that never happened!  It's you liberals that riot when you don't get your way.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 16, 2020)

gipper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Ah, Gipper?  Kamala Harris's voting record in the Senate had her as more liberal than Bernie Sanders!  For you to claim she's not hard left is rather amusing.  Just saying...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


JOE
 has incorporated many parts of the leftist agenda while Harris voted for that agenda


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


you tell me how they aren't being discriminated against


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> T has had much  great success, but has many blunders and the environment is the worst


How can you say that----trump has kept many of the illegals out who pollute in mass and destroy the environment.     Trump is the best thing going for the environment---illegals are nasty to begin with but overpopulation is killing the environment all together.


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Amazingly you can’t see the con. She’s a fraud just like Ears and demented Joe. She is nothing more than an elitist corporatist. She will do the bidding of the ultra wealthy first and foremost.


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Joe has already stated should he get elected, nothing will change. He has not included ONE THING THAT BERNIE SO SUCCESSFULLY RAN ON. 

You silly cons are just as gullible as the silly left. Lefties want to believe Joe and Kam are progressives. They clearly aren’t.  Cons believe they are commies or Marxists revolutionaries. Jesus!

The elites must laugh at how easy it is to dupe you people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 17, 2020)

Another one of THOSE threads......yawn

TODAY'S Headlines.....
*Trump narrows gap with Biden, new poll shows*
Trump narrows gap with Biden, new poll shows


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



Democrats and normal Republicans are one thing but you Party of the Rumpers are another.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yeah, right!  You don't really have a response when someone points out that it's ALWAYS you on the left that riots...do you?  When the Tea Party held protests they even cleaned up after themselves before they went home!  When Black Lives Matter and Antifa hold protests it looks like a war zone!


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oh, I see the "con"!  Kamala Harris is another Hillary Clinton.  She'll do and say anything as long as it gives her what she wants which is power.  She cares about the "little guy" and blacks about as much as Joe Biden does...only at election time and only if they're showing up to vote!


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Okay good. We agree.

Cons claiming she’s some kind of crazed leftist aren’t paying attention.  They are being duped by their media.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2020)

Everybody thought Trump was going to lose in 2016.

As bad as she was that shithead Crooked Hillary was a better candidate than this Biden clown.

That Harris bitch has the lowest VP candidate rating in the last 50 years.  She isn't going to help the ticket.

Biden is a terrible candidate and Trump has been a very successful President, despite Biden's Chicom buddy's infection.

Trump will win by a good margin, just like he did over Crooked Hillary.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Who is “they”?


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oh she WILL pass leftist legislation if she thinks it will play well with her base.  She's done it before.  As I said...her Senate voting record shows her to be more liberal than Bernie Sanders...who is an admitted Socialist!


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Yet she’s against everything Bernie proposed. No medicare for all. No UBI. No student loan forgiveness. She loves the war machine and enriching Wall Street. So, I don’t consider her a leftist or a true progressive. She’s an opportunist just like O and Hillary.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


When did Kamala Harris vote against any liberal programs?  I go by politicians voting records.  Everything else is bullshit!


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


What liberal programs has she voted for?


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well, since she's got a 100% rating from most of the liberal action groups...my guess is that she's voted for ALL OF THEM!  (eye roll)


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


What kind of legislation does the VP typically pass?


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...





Oldestyle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


That’s the thing. They’re duping you.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 17, 2020)

Harris is a vile , nasty creature and evil racist


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


None...the Vice President in the past has been described as being worth a pail of warm spit.  Which is why it's laughable that Joe Biden is touting all of HIS success as a VP!


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Good then you don’t need to go after Kampala’s record as her office is meaningless and powerless and you can argue against anything Biden touts as an accomplishment from his VP days


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


SAD you think you're smart but really ignorant

“Her liberal profile is a split tale,” said ADA National Director Don Kusler. As an attorney general and city prosecutor, her record was one “that would have many liberals, particularly our California colleagues, angered or at least rolling their eyes.”

But he said that as a senator, “her record since is solidly liberal according to our scoring. Additionally, her passionate and precise prosecutorial skills, among other attributes, have framed her as a rising star for many liberals.”








						How liberal is she? Watchdog groups rate the Senate record of Kamala Harris
					

Kamala Harris’ Senate record is one of Washington’s most liberal. Does that give the Trump campaign useful political ammunition?




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Fuck that shit She's next in line behind a man one foot in the grave and slipping if Biden wins


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I laugh every time y’all try and use the senile, dementia, basement or deathbed attacks. They are weak minded and petty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Joe shows no signs of a mentally sharp person and that's even with leftists controlled mainstream media helping him


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Then you probably shouldn’t vote for him


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


only a moron would so are you a moron?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Good glad you got that figured out.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


She's not VP...so her voting record actually means something!  
As for Biden?  It's laughable that anyone thinks that senile old man was given anything of importance to do.  From what is coming out now he was seen as a joke by the Obama inner circle.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


With all due respect, Slade?  Joe Biden has never been an intelligent man.  Now he's an elderly, not very intelligent man!  An elderly, not very intelligent man who's starting to suffer from dementia!  You get him off script and it's scary how much he's slipped.  He literally can't string together a coherent thought!  It comes out as a bunch of gibberish followed by a "C'mon man!"


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...





Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


yes I understand that’s the narrative your going with. Same jibberish can be done for Trump if you string the right clips together. It’s child’s play and a weak minded argument. Boring


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You do realize Biden has lied about his education and other scholar endeavors


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Has he? Well that’s no bueno. I don’t like liars. What did he say?


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You think it's a "narrative" that I'm going with when I say that Joe Biden had never been an intelligent man?  He had to cheat to get through law school.  He finished WAY down in his class rankings as both an undergrad and at law school!  He's run for President pretty much continually since Richard Nixon was in office and he's ALWAYS said or done something so monumentally stupid that he's had to withdraw his name from the race!  The only reason he's not doing so THIS time is that his handlers won't let him anywhere NEAR an unscripted question let alone a somewhat hostile reporter with a tough question!  C'mon Man!!!!  Joe's a joke...


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Sounds like you proabbaly shouldn’t vote for him though. I along with millions of others disagree with your characterization though. There is much more to a personal than cherry picked partisan talking points so we will see how it plays out in Nov. my guess is you’re going to have to get used to a President Biden.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...











						That time Joe Biden lied about his academic credentials
					

The presidential candidate bragged about graduating in the top half of his class at law school. He was 76th in a class of 85.




					www.motherjones.com


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It's not a characterization, Slade!  Joe Biden has been the same guy for the better part of fifty years.  He's not the answer to our problems...he's been one of the ones creating those problems with his votes and his legislation.  Trotting him out at this point as the "savior" is an amusing thing to watch.  To be quite blunt...I don't think they can get away with it unless they can keep him hidden until election day.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

So I guess the question for you, Slade is this...

Will you vote for someone who's own handlers don't trust?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Ok excellent 1987! Wonderful. Well I’m all read up on this situation and yes Biden lies during an interview about his academic record. He then went on record apologizing for the lie and correcting the record on the issues he was accused of lying about. He attributes the event to being pissed off by the line of questioning and exaggerating or not fully recalling the events.

shame on him for lying. Kudos for admitting to it, apologizing and correcting the record.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I do agree in part that Biden is not the answer to our problems in a sense except for one major thing... he is in a good place to repair the relationships burned by Trump. He isn’t going to innovate us into a new direction as a country but perhaps he can restore a small sense of civil discourse and try to get our congress and world allies back to healthier communications. I think he is fine for 4 years. Clear the Trump mess and then run some younger and hopefully smart And savvy candidates for 2024


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> So I guess the question for you, Slade is this...
> 
> Will you vote for someone who's own handlers don't trust?


I don’t buy into this “handler” narrative either. Sorry


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So if you're "pissed off" about a question you don't like...you're allowed to lie about it?

You really believe that Joe Biden didn't fully recall where in his class he graduated?  That's amusing!  Let me put it this way, Slade.  Anyone that can't remember important things like that from their own lives has no business running the US.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess the question for you, Slade is this...
> ...


So you think Biden's people DO trust him to speak in public?  When have they demonstrated that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> So if you're "pissed off" about a question you don't like...you're allowed to lie about it?
> 
> You really believe that Joe Biden didn't fully recall where in his class he graduated? That's amusing! Let me put it this way, Slade. Anyone that can't remember important things like that from their own lives has no business running the US.


I’m not pissed off about anything. Don’t know why you’d say that.

you have every right to hold a presidential nominee to high standards. If not recalling what place in his class he graduates or lying about it disqualifies him for you then I totally understand. Now my question is, do you hold Trump to the same standards. If I showed you some quotes of him telling untruths about his academic history would you disqualify him as well?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I think Biden and his team have a strategy to lay low while Trump self destructs in the pandemic. I also think they will be ramping up the interviews after the convention and as we get closer to the election


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Biden also claimed he got three degrees


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


History, political science and law. What’s the issue?


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > So if you're "pissed off" about a question you don't like...you're allowed to lie about it?
> ...


Ah, Slade?  You're the one who described Biden as "pissed off".  Like four posts ago?  Are you getting as senile as Joe?  

The reason I question Biden's qualifications is that he's being hidden away from the public and the press.  I've quite frankly never seen anything even close to what's happening with his campaign.  Have you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Oh yes, Biden said he was pissed off... my bad, I misunderstood, thought you we’re talking about me.

as for his campaign, I don’t really see it as kicked off yet. He just announced his VP, laid out some platform objectives and the convention is happening tonight so I expect to see it ramp up from here on out.

All this hiding in the basement by handlers bullshit is completely retarded.... especially since we are in a pandemic... I’d rather see a leader acting responsibly instead of doing the shit Trumps doing. That Tulsa Rally was completely irresponsible


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So why isn't Joe Biden having interviews, Slade?  Trump does it almost daily.  Why isn't Biden?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I literally just answered that. Re read what I wrote and lmk if you think I’m wrong and why


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Because of the pandemic?  Seriously?  Amazing how the guy who stocks the shelves down at the Winn Dixie can show up and do his job for the last five months...but the guy who wants to be President of the United States can't wear a mask and take questions from the press corps!  This has ZERO to do with Joe Biden acting responsibly...this is all about the Biden campaign limiting his exposure as much as they possibly can because they KNOW he's not up to answering tough questions that he hasn't been prepped for and given a teleprompter to read off of!


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Of course he can do it but apparently he and his campaign didn’t like the strategy of pushing national politics too hard while Trump was out there embarrassing himself each day. And it’s been working for him so it appears that the strategy has been good. It obviously got under your skin which i can only assume is because you don’t think it’s good for Trump.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Pushing national politics?  What does that even mean?  Joe Biden is running for President of the United States and his handlers think it better if he doesn't make appearances?  Are you kidding me?  Where is the main stream media on this, Slade?  Are they REALLY going to let someone get elected President who may very well be suffering from a bad case of dementia?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 17, 2020)

Either way an old white guy wins and it makes the Democrats hypocrites


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't think they'll let Biden debate 3 times.  I'm guessing maybe they'll let him do it once and you can be sure that it will be with a pet network that will handle him with kid gloves...probably feed him the questions ahead of time...and jump in to protect him if Trump starts ripping apart or he starts to lose it on stage!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You embarrassed yourself with that post. Not the first or the last time that you have done this.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


He made many appearances in local communities. Look up his schedule. He didn’t go national and push a big politicized agenda like Trump has been doing but that strategy seems to have been working pretty well for him. I imagine he will be Ramping it up over we the next few weeks.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> I don't think they'll let Biden debate 3 times.  I'm guessing maybe they'll let him do it once and you can be sure that it will be with a pet network that will handle him with kid gloves...probably feed him the questions ahead of time...and jump in to protect him if Trump starts ripping apart or he starts to lose it on stage!


Wanna bet?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I’m not embarrassed. I’ll debate you on it if you care to make a counter argument. What do you think I said wrong?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I disagree that Trump was embarrassing himself each day.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 17, 2020)

Could be OP. You make a case for it. Reps have no gameplan. No outrage over the lawllessness.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Trump has been attacked every day.  That much is true.  The main stream media attacks and he responds.  It's been that way since before he was elected and I suspect it will continue that way as long as he is in office.  They hate him because they helped elect him and they're really annoyed that the games they were playing back in the Presidential race backfired on them.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 17, 2020)

What you're seeing right now is a main stream media who has decided that they will look the other way while Joe Biden runs the first non campaign campaign in the history of the United States!  They've decided that defeating Donald Trump is their number one priority and vetting a suitable replacement for him isn't something they'll be concerning themselves with!


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You must not be watching his pressers... it’s like a guy trying to figure out what somebody wrote for him as he tries to read it. It’s so apparent that he has no clue what’s going on and is only thinking about campaigning and politics. A total embarrassment


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Trump gets attacked so often because he lies all the time.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 17, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> What you're seeing right now is a main stream media who has decided that they will look the other way while Joe Biden runs the first non campaign campaign in the history of the United States!  They've decided that defeating Donald Trump is their number one priority and vetting a suitable replacement for him isn't something they'll be concerning themselves with!


Good, get that guy out of there. He is toxic!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I disagree Completely. He is the most transparent president. Which of his policies do you dislike? Be specific.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Actually that is also untrue. I have Explained this to you dozens of times. Why do you lie?


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



About what?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Russia Conspiracy 
Ukraine phone call
That he said he grabbed pu$$y...he said they LET you
That he is a racist. Zero evidence.
That he said the Nazis at Charlottesville were fine people.
That Putin has blackmail material on him
That he alone is responsible for all the COVID deaths

How about that as a start?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 18, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


It was the same in 2016 but it is true that the thieves and petty Democrats players have hit really hard this time against Trump They blame him for everything (he's the cause of the Chinese virus). Like yesterday CNN said that unfortunately Trump was more tight-lipped with Biden: Biden 50 and Trump 46 and today as by miracle Biden would have taken a few points and Trump would have lost at least 4 points, that's what hurts the most the media should be neutral and it's the same here in France President Macaroni is perfect and Marine Le Pen is the devil in person like Trump the difference is that you Americans are less stupid and you voted for Trump while the French are really stupid who believe the media all the time.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Dalia said:


> President Macaroni




Imao


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I think the wall is idiotic and money can be spent in much better ways to better secure our border. Furthermore he is demonizing and dividing us so much with his anti immigrant rhetoric it is pushing us further and further away from getting real reform done. I think he has destroyed our environmental protection policies on many different levels. But the main issue I have with him and most all his policies are the whirlwind of lies and spin that comes with all of them. He is a sales guy and I’m convinced that he has no idea about specifics and details. He gets bullet points and big picture and then relies on others to do the details while he goes out and spreads false promises and information . That is a very dangerous way to govern in my opinion.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Any suggestions?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*Furthermore he is demonizing and dividing us so much with his anti immigrant rhetoric it is pushing us further and further away from getting real reform done. --- *Not  a policy pure opinion.

But the m*ain issue I have with him and most all his policies are the whirlwind of lies and spin that comes with all of them. He is a sales guy and I’m convinced that he has no idea about specifics and details. *More opinion not policy.


The Wall is a policy. Border Patrol agents support it and they are the experts? I believe them not politicians or posters on message boards.


So you have named one policy. One that border patrol agents support. Rest is just you don't like him because he is mean. OK.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I don’t lie. It is document and indisputable that Trump constantly lies. Pick any date that there is a recorded public statement from Trump and I’m pretty sure I can show you a lie.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Anything and everything. If you’ve ever heard him speak then you’ve heard it. He is up there blowing smoke so that involves lying l, exaggerating and spreading falsehoods to try and make him look as good as possible. He is not an honest person he is a con and sales man


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


A bunch but we’d have to tackle that in a different thread


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Blowing smoke? You’re referring to Obama?


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



lol.
You really like to circumvent, don’t you?

A Japanese business practice.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nice attempt to dismiss but I named several policies that you want to call opinion. That’s fine though, I don’t expect you to agree with me. I don’t care that he is mean, I care that he is dishonest and divisive.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


No I’m talking about Trump. Obama had smoke too as do all politicians but very different and not even close to the levels of dishonesty that Trump spews


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope. Media lies. If Trump says he weighs 250 but really weighs 252 the media calls it a lie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I disagree. He tells it like it is IMO. So far we are just trading opinions.


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big supporter of T
> ...


Trump will win BIGLEY!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope. You spoke big picture. Only specific one you named was the Wall.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Well, I shan’t stop eating in the DC Trump Hotel, despite your frantic efforts to demonise him.

The nearest thing to Europe that side of the Pond.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You’re right, the media is very nit picky. They call small exaggerations lies and sometimes they take statements out of context to attack Trump which in itself is a lie by the media. All that happens. But that’s not all that happens all the time. Those instances are a small percentage of the things being reported. the majority Of reports are Trumps own words and statements and many many many falsehoods.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It’s not really opinion. I hear him talk and I hear him telling lies. There’s a fact checker site that’s tracked over 20,000 falsehoods. He is averaging over 20 falsehoods a day over the past year. Many or small exaggerations and white lies but some are straight up conspiracies and complete falsehoods misleading the American people. It’s a complete embarrassment.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



As clear as mud. You’re just ranting.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Eat all you want and wherever you want, why would I care about that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That I am, for good cause. I don’t like being lied to by our elected leaders.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I’ve no idea why you would care.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Apologies. You want specifics and that’s a fair request. I don’t like the wall, backing out of the Paris climate accord, how he collects billions in Tariffs from US companies and pretends like China is paying them, I dont like his bully approach with NATO to get countries to ramp up their own defense spending, I don’t like his health care policy where he promised a very quick repeal and replace for Obamacare and all he has done is nothing but sue to try and deconstruct the ACA. I don’t like his diplomacy tactics where he kisses ass to the strongmen and strong arms our allies. It’s dangerous and weakens our  position in the world. I could keep going but I think that’s enough for now.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> There will be massive voter fraud on election night.  Truck loads of “mail-in ballots” will appear from nowhere.  Dems can’t afford to lose this election, they are betting everything on it.


That is the ONLY way Senile Joe can "win."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Fair...I agree with you on healthcare and don't like his deficit spend. The rest is why I voted for him. We just have disparate views on the world. Which is fine.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I got no problem with differing political views. I think it’s very healthy. My major problem with Trump is more style than policy objectives. I don’t think he fosters a good environment for policy debate and progress.

Myra the environment is a tough one with a strong media and Democratic Party going against him. But there are mature ways to deal with that. Trumps way is dishonest and immature and inflamed the issues that keep us stagnant


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I agree but when the likes of Jerry Nadler call the rioting in Portland a “myth” and Democrats demonizing me for being white sometimes you need to fight fire with fire. I am actually pro choice and believe we need to revamp our healthcare system. But to me the Democrats have gone too far left with their defund the police, men may identify as women, Israel is an evil country, white privilege exists...mantra. Cannot stomach that. Our cities are literally burning. Those cities are run by Democrats. Something has to change.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I’m not a Nadler, Pelosi or Schumer fan. They all need to get out of politics in my opinion. Defund the police is a wing movement and the very vast majority are looking for reforms to try and improve policing which I’m sure you’d agree would be a good thing. Men can identify as whatever they want who cares? I don’t know about Israel, White privilege does exist but that doesn’t mean anything needs to be taken away from you... just acknowledge our history.

All cities are run by Dems,blaming an ideology for something that is a result of poverty in overpopulated cities is not a fair argument.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


“Our”? I am 2nd generation Jew who lives in Boston. Never had any special privilege. My parents came here with nothing and didn’t speak the language. What we have we earned.

Men identifying as women and competing in physical sports vs actual women is a travesty.

You say fringe but Seattle, Minneapolis and NYC passed those resolutions and crime increased substantially.

What you believe to be the fringe of your party is actually now mainstream IMO


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I agree, individually we have white people who have had tremendous hurdles to over come and also some black people born with a silver spoon. That’s not what the idea of “White privilege” is about. I don’t like that term BTW but if you get past the phrase and dig into the meaning you’ll find it probably means something different than what you think.

Transgender in competitive sports is a different thing than simply identifying. I’m on the side of people competing in the category of their biological birth.

you named 3 cities and we are talking about only a few precincts within those cities. That’s a small small fraction compared to the whole country and that’s how our republic is supposed to operate. Maybe they find something  that works or maybe it a a disaster. We shall see


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


People are fleeing those cities? I may not have faced the issues black people have but I also am not responsible for them. Don't lump all blacks together and certainly don't lump all whites together. What people really mean is black disadvantage but they don't want to say it. 

So, you allow to identify then how do you separate sports? That is where many on the Left don't agree? You and I do agree on more than I would have imagined.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 18, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


it sets precedence ! and they will want more ! less than 5 % of shootings involve the guns the communist are griping about ! the vast vast majority of shootings involve hand guns ! should hand guns be taken away ?


----------



## UsernameKyle (Aug 18, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I am a big supporter of T
> When you have the entire Goebbels media against you., tens of millions of peasants from chain migration voting and illegal scum along with mail in vote that will be very fraudulent.
> I think T has no chance
> 
> ...


If Trump can embrace a policy driven campaign rather than expending his energy trying to smear the dems, he will do well. People are feeling very emotional and that’s a harp the dems pluck at everyday. If Trump can slow down and show that he leads his emotions and focuses on policy that is relevant to the most recent difficulties.

Right now, it’s a lot of finger pointing which nobody wants to see. Dems could pull it off, but I sure hope not. Regulations on citizens and freedom for criminals.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > President Macaroni
> ...


Mindful, With Macaroni it is better not to say his name it is the dictatorship more or less here in France, we must not speak against the great Jupiter the softty king.


----------

